# Dropper Seatpost



## Cubist (22 May 2012)

So many bikes now come with one as standard, and I've read so many reviews on them, I decided the kids could do without meat for a week or two and ordered a Rockshox Reverb to put on the Canyon I built last month. 

Rather than spend the £250-£300 that UK outlets want for the item I saved 70 quid and ordered it from Germany (www.hibike.de) for £180.

It arrived today, perfect as I had a day off, and so it was duly fitted (piece of cake) and took it for a test ride. Wow! It makes life just so simple. I like to drop the seat out of the way for steep drops, and like to be at full height for climbing, roads and pedally bridleways. An inch or two down for lumpy flat bits with the option of anywhere up to 125mm drop. It performed very well, and it was so refreshing not to have to stop and change the saddle height as the terrain changed. I cannot believe how much better it makes the ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2012)

Please keep us informed during and after a UK winter.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2012)

A mate has one, and says he can't imagine riding an MTB without it now. No reliability issues after 2 winters yet.


----------



## Silver Fox (23 May 2012)

I was talking to a couple of chaps at Llandegla last week who had Reverbs fitted and they couldn't praise them enough. The first Reverb, the one with the silver collar, has had a few teething problems but these appear to have been ironed out in the upgraded Mk2 version, the one with the black collar. Mounting the remote switch under the handlebar offers better protection from accidental knocks.

I'm getting one next month.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

I need to get one of these.


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> I was talking to a couple of chaps at Llandegla last week who had Reverbs fitted and they couldn't praise them enough. The first Reverb, the one with the silver collar, has had a few teething problems but these appear to have been ironed out in the upgraded Mk2 version, the one with the black collar. Mounting the remote switch under the handlebar offers better protection from accidental knocks.
> 
> I'm getting one next month.


Yep, mine's the 2012 black collar version, came complete with bleed kit and travel reducer collar. I ordered a RH kit and mounted it upside down between the left hand grip collar and shifter clamp (I run my SLX brakes inboard of the shifter). It's a fine fit, with _just _ enough room to operate both main shifter trigger and the RS remote. The adjuster hides between the shifter housing and the brake reservoir.


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> I need to get one of these.


With that bargain you got it'll be in budget. Where did you ride at the weekend? Are you now undisputed Rad Queen of Gnarr?


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

I just don't fancy ANOTHER moving part on the bike.


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> With that bargain you got it'll be in budget. Where did you ride at the weekend? Are you now undisputed Rad Queen of Gnarr?


 Hi Cubist - Gisburn last weekend and probably again this weekend! iam getting there...


----------



## Friz (24 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I just don't fancy ANOTHER moving part on the bike.


 
Tis the same argument I've been using lately to talk myself out of getting one of these.In the meantime I've managed to clear almost all of my wishlist. The our fine Mr Cubist goes and posts this.

Now I want one again....


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Friz said:


> Tis the same argument I've been using lately to talk myself out of getting one of these.In the meantime I've managed to clear almost all of my wishlist. The our fine Mr Cubist goes and posts this.
> 
> Now I want one again....


I spent a long time convincing myself they were an unnecessary frippery, and it wasn't until now that my wishlist was exhausted. In the days of NOT wanting a Reverb the time spent adjusting the seat height between runs was time well spent, not too inconvenient etc etc, but between deciding I really wanted one and saving my pennies until I could get one that time wasted buggering about with quick release clamps, cleaning gritty mud out of seatcollars, not quite getting it right and wishing I could stop again seemed like a whole lot of precious riding time lost. 

You want one, you know you do.


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I just don't fancy ANOTHER moving part on the bike.


An avid fettler like you dan_bo?


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> Hi Cubist - Gisburn last weekend and probably again this weekend! iam getting there...


oooh nice! . Did you do the Bottoms Beck trail? (That's Fnaaar's favourite!)


----------



## Francesca (24 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> oooh nice! . Did you do the Bottoms Beck trail? (That's Fnaaar's favourite!)


 errr. no, not that good, just stayed on blue run, but did a few drops.


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2012)

Bottom's Beck is the blue trail. It's a pretty interesting one though, great to bring your confidence along apparently. Drops are a great confidence booster. You can roll them until you realise how your bike actually _wants _to stay upright, then you can build your speed up and let the bike do what it wants to. After a while you actually start looking for little drops to play on. Body weight shifting is key though, to stop you going OTB!


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> An avid fettler like you dan_bo?


 

You can fettle all you want; but if it's fecked it's fecked innit


----------



## GilesM (24 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> I spent a long time convincing myself they were an unnecessary frippery,


 
I was the same, I very rarely bothered about dropping my saddle for the downhill stuff, but I started trying it for some of the more technical stuff and it really helped, then I went on a Dirtschool course just before Christmas, and I discovered downhill really is much better with a lower saddle, so I bought a dropper post, I had to go for the Fusion X, my Orange Five is a 2008 model with 27.2mm seat tube, hence the Reverb doesn't fit, similar to you I've put the lever between the right bar grip and shifter clamp, it's fanatastic, I've been using it since January this year, so far it's stood up to Scottish weather, and mud/grit type stuff.


----------



## flying start (5 Jun 2012)

I've got one on my Merida full Suss and love it it's one of those things untill you've got one you don't think there useful 
I've got a fork stansion covering mine just to keep the crap of the post (lizard skin) cable tied at the top and the Velcro fasting sits perfect and when compressed down full it crumples with ease and does not move up the post


----------



## Cubist (5 Jun 2012)

I read a tip in a bike mag, where you can wrap a piece of old inner tube as tight as you can round the stanchion, and zip-tie it in place around the collar. This forms a wiper seal around the last inch or so and stops any crap getting dragged into the seals.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jun 2012)

Wonderful things.........old inner tubes


----------



## Cubist (11 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Wonderful things.........old inner tubes


Currently counting 8 different applications. 1, wiper seal for Reverb, 2 chain stay protector, 3 anti-slip base for light bracket, 4 scratch protector for mudguard mounts, 5 mud spat for fork, 6 helmet torch mount, 7 stealth cover for rifle moderator, 8 hinge for shooting sticks,


----------

